# Inappropriate peeing and pooing



## Melchit (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 2 sister tortoishell cats Coco and Goldie who are part rag-doll / part persian. 2 years old - they are gorgeous and loveable but both have very different personalities, they are friends and dont fight except occasional "playfights" They were trained in litter box as kitties but now go outside in the garden to the toilet and I have not had to have litter boxes indoors since they were kittens. However one of them ( Goldie) has been occasionally peeing indoors over the last few weeks on the wooden floor ( thankfully not the carpet) - have had her checked out by the vet and no problems there - one suggestion which helped was to clean it up properly and put tin foil on the floor, weird maybe but it seemed to work ! they dont like the feel or noise. Was fine for awhile but she has started peeing in a different place again. Also she has pooed / peed in the basement garage so it is very smelly now!! We have tried cleaning it up and sprayed animal repellant around and also put down a litter box again - I feel like I need to somehow re-train this damn cat, I think it is behavioural, she is the more "stressy" cat I think - it is driving us nuts . 
Any suggestions, ideas would be appreciated . Thanks


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like she has maybe had a fright whilst toileting outside (maybe attacked by another local cat?) and is looking to go in quieter hidden areas. Is she using the litter tray you have left down? If so, I would leave it down for her - better the tray than your floors.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would try giving her the tray, plugging in a Feliway diffuser and also this cleaner
RX66HS BIOENZYMATIC ODOUR DIGESTER SPRAY.500ml
which I have just ordered from Ebay.


----------



## Melchit (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for that advice. I have got a Feliway diffuser which I have tried but has been empty for awhile , but I guess must get a refill - I think it may have helped before . Dont know about any other cats troubling this one as I work, but its possible. other cats cant come indoors as we have a microchip cat flap so only our two can come inside. will also look at the cleaner you have mentioned from E-Bay. Will try anything .


----------



## Rachaellincoln (May 20, 2011)

It does sound as if another cat within your neighbourhood is intimidating your cat. This does seem to be one of the main causes for toileting issues inside the home.
Cats need to feel safe and secure when toileting - so if she does feel happy toileting outside anymore, the only place left is inside your home.

Do you know of any new cats within the neighbourhood?

I would really recommend that you place at least two litter trays down and use Feliway 

Rach


----------



## tinkerbellmercedes (Jul 2, 2011)

hello there.

i am having same trouble with my female cat mercedes, we have just recently got my partners dog with us as his mother couldnt cope with him... and she was fine to start of with, but because she can not be with me any more in the living room because of dog, family think she is doing to get my attention and because her nose has been put out of joint by the dog being where she used to spend all day in the car with me... not sure what to beleive any more to be honest, i just want her to stop.
can some one help, i am going to be trying the feliway deffuser and the cleaner to see if that helps..

many thanks.
x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there no way you can start slowly introducing the cat and dog to each other - or is the dog too set in its ways? Where is the cat's litter tray - she may feel threatened using it if the dog is in the vicinity and hence may feel safer going elsewhere. If you have an open litter tray try a hooded one - it may give her a feeling of security.

My only other thought, if you have a garden, is to get a kennel, and just for an hour or two a day put the dog outside and let the cat share the living room - at the end of the day she was there before the pooch so IMHO the dog should work around the cat!


----------



## tinkerbellmercedes (Jul 2, 2011)

we arer going to try it each day for a hour or so, dog out side so cat can have a snuggle with me on the sofa.
and yes i agree the cat was here first and yes her litter box is outside and the dog can get to it even thou i put it out the way of him, but sadly he must of gotten to it whilst my back was turned.. 

the dog is 7 and not to cats so he see's her as a threat, and visa versa, both scared of each other.

but i have now put another litter box in side a cupboard she can get to via cat flap which leads to outside, so at night she can come and go.

we will be trying the deffusser as well, just to help us all out.

thank you for your help.


----------

